# Do the TEBOW!!!!!



## toejoe (Jan 12, 2013)

I do believe,Tim TEBOW smiling now. wow wee!!!!! John Elway


----------



## toejoe (Jan 12, 2013)

Denver defense needed Tebow magic, missing the spirit,the life of Tim Tebow.


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle (Jan 13, 2013)

Yea Tebow will be smiling next year as director of his own bible camp. Maybe you can join him and teach him how to throw a football.


----------



## BadDog40 (Jan 13, 2013)

Tim Tebow, the guy thats a magnet for every person in the country with an IQ under 75.

The guy who failed as a 2nd stringer behind the worse rated QB in the league.

The guy who's teammates was telling the media he's the worst QB they've ever seen.

The guy who even the lowly Jags doesnt want.

That's the Tim Tebow you're talking about?


----------



## toejoe (Jan 13, 2013)

What Tim Tebow do wrong? He win when he play. Who care ball crooked. He win. Jet screw him. me iq hi, maybe not talk right,bad accident paralize me, you bad, and bad thing happen to bad people, you see!!!! What matter with bible camp? what you do, work 6.00 hour,clean toliet or pick dog poop up in people back yard,huh. Me know you do, heh, heh, me see. when tim leave denver, magic leave with him, say what you want, him win, all time,college and pro. you lose LOSERS!!!!! Ha, Ha,Ha,HA.


----------



## BadDog40 (Jan 15, 2013)

toejoe said:


> What Tim Tebow do wrong? He win when he play. Who care ball crooked. He win. Jet screw him. me iq hi, maybe not talk right,bad accident paralize me, you bad, and bad thing happen to bad people, you see!!!! What matter with bible camp? what you do, work 6.00 hour,clean toliet or pick dog poop up in people back yard,huh. Me know you do, heh, heh, me see. when tim leave denver, magic leave with him, say what you want, him win, all time,college and pro. you lose LOSERS!!!!! Ha, Ha,Ha,HA.



We already know you suffer from some type of mental disorder, no need to lay it on thicker.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't think tebow is good but he did not get a chance in NY...he should have started a few games to are what happens.


----------



## jjfw (Jan 15, 2013)

I agree, he got screwed in New York, should go up to Canada, establish himself, if he can, still young.


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jan 15, 2013)

tebow a quarterback??? lol hahahaha


me no think he QB, me think he bad, he stupid when throwing ball...........can you understand that toejoe?


----------



## toejoe (Jan 15, 2013)

he win? no? he was QB,right? No? you tell me, ok tomi.


----------



## BadDog40 (Jan 16, 2013)

toejoe said:


> he win? no? he was QB,right? No? you tell me, ok tomi.


He was 1-4 the last 5 games in Denver and they snuck into the playoffs at 8-8, barely beat a broken down Steelers at home and then got blown out 45-10 against the Pats. If thats your definition of winning then by all means keep rooting for him, sounds like you two were made for each other.


----------



## toejoe (Jan 16, 2013)

he win? go playoff, no? yea? u tell me. what he do wrong, make you hate him, do tebow, that what? what he do, man work hard, that all, he try, 1oo%, so why hate? Why?yout qb lose, you hate him? that right, you Tom Brady man, huh, ?


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## x iGrow x (Jan 16, 2013)

jjfw said:


> I agree, he got screwed in New York, should go up to Canada, establish himself, if he can, still young.


Lol.. Fuck Tim Tebow.. I hope I never see him here in Canada.. Even if he ended up here, I doubt he's even good enough for the CFL..


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jan 16, 2013)

toejoe said:


> he win? no? he was QB,right? No? you tell me, ok tomi.


dude you have ZERO fucking IQ if you think tebow is a good quarterback. do you watch football? what did he do this year? oh yeah NOTHING because he sucks. he had like two good games last year, the pit playoff game and that win over the vikings. i don't judge QB's on if the team wins or not, thats how 6th graders rate players. go look up his stats, they suck ass. one 300+ game, one 3+ TD game, the kid is nothing more than hype. if he were good he would play. thats really what it comes down to. whatever your thinking about tebow........burn it.


----------



## toejoe (Jan 16, 2013)

what that prove? no player have balls to say their name, back their claim. all jet player losers, that your team old man? markie mark you boy? you like markie mark? huh. woo wee, jet boy, no involve Tim Tebow with jet team, they blow, worse team with fat slob running them, your step brother, LOSER. that prove he lose? huh? what that prove old man? Huh? prove you a hateful asshole. every 15 minutes a fool is born, and you been fool LONG time, fool. Man who talk in that paper, who, Tebow win national championship at florida, what you old man? jerk off master? that what you win? you know,what your self, bad thing happen to BAD PEOPLE, that a fact OLD MAN, find PROVE!!!!!!!! You have pasted on your front FACE, Me OLD MAN,FOOL.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 16, 2013)

The broncos did better last year, with tebow. Wtf is going on. Bring tebow back to Denver.


----------



## toejoe (Jan 16, 2013)

it tomi again, what you want,cockroach? guess what tomi? lights on, why you not slither back in your crack? huh? Remember,bad thing happen to bad people. Tebow do know wrong,jet ruin him,, that slob ryan, ruin him. again man win, stats,so what, dan marino have stats, so what, him champ?huh? is dan marino champ? no studder dick head, no he not. so stat mean nothing. you big man, wee wee, me tom brady man, whoop pee, you band wagon man, who next,huh? michael vick? you dick head, look at you picture,look like dick, you COCKROACH to, dirty people,you are, so stick stat up your ass. stats,what next, go google something else, maybe you and old man google more junk, you 2 good at that. Stats,ha,ha,ha,ha,ha.


----------



## toejoe (Jan 16, 2013)

cfl use tebow, cfl boring,minor league, good for tebow to practice and come back and play nfl. Canada pay big$$$$ for tebow and crowd, make canada name, no more bore.


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle (Jan 16, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> The broncos did better last year, with tebow. Wtf is going on. Bring tebow back to Denver.



WTF is going on? There's a shitload of idiots that know nothing about football that thinks the Broncos did better with Tebow last year.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 16, 2013)

FlyLikeAnEagle said:


> WTF is going on? There's a shitload of idiots that know nothing about football that thinks the Broncos did better with Tebow last year.


They did. They made it past the wild card games last year.


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle (Jan 16, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> They did. They made it past the wild card games last year.



Denver made it past the wild card game this year. Next?


----------



## toejoe (Jan 16, 2013)

ha,ha,old retard wake up,ha,ha, you google more? it ok,you go nite nite,that old brain need sleep,talk tomorrow,and do mor google. why so hard to accept,tebow winner, no stats,who care. said earlier, dan marino have big stats,real big, he win super bowl? me ask you,no story or picture,he win super bowl, press1 for yes,press2 for no and 3 if don't know. tebow no win super bowl,not given chance, Dad have many years,no win, to bad, proves you no need be fancy name qb. right? be nice, me pray for you old man.


----------



## BadDog40 (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes troll, pray for him and save his soul for knowing Teblow is a gimmick.


----------

